# How to identify needle sizes?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I have two sets (yes, I'm am a newbie...) of double-pointed needles. One is size 5, the other is size 6. The brand is Susan Bates and they are a light grey.

My silly problem? I'm having a hard time visually telling which needle is which.

Do you have some way you mark your needles (those close in size) to distinguish them from each other?

stef


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, gosh. You need what they call a needle gauge. It has a series of holes in it kind of like a ring-sizer for jewelry. 
I would be absolutely LOST w/o mine. 

They sell them anywhere you get knitting needles.
Worth the couple bucks they cost, for sure.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Are they not marked in some way? Granted, I only have bamboo DP's and they are all marked on the needle. I just assumed that metal ones would be too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

None of my metal dpns are marked. It gets very tricky to tell #1s from #1.5's.

I bet I have used them together, some of each, in more projects than not.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea dnps aren't usually marked. I have discovered if I hold a needle in each hand, between all my fingers at the tips. I can roll them back and forth in my finger tips and tell if they are the same size or not. I'm not sure if I'd put any marks on them, marker would wear off and if you etch them you risk snagging your yarn. Needle gauge is what you need.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks, I did not even know there was such a thing as a needle gauge (and no, there is absolutely no marking on them whatsoever...I checked before asking).

I'm glad to know there's a tool out there to help. **


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ihave my dpn's and circular needles in a three ring binder thing that is made and meant to hold those slimy plastic fishing worms in zip lock bags. It works really well. I have a piece of paper in the bottom of each bag that says the size, I an fit several pairs in each pouch. Like this http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._cat=RLP&cm_pla=13318&cm_ite=productname_link


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

"What's that, Marchwind?"

"This little thing? Why that's my Bass Pro Single Worm Binder Bag! Isn't it cute?"

**


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I have this sizer: http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/View_Sizer__D80306.html

and these needle tags for circular needles: http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Circular_Knitting_Needle_Size_ID_Tags__D80317.html

Without them I'd probably make some big goofs! 

P.S. I love KnitPicks, especially my Harmony wood needles!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

One word on needle gauges, make sure you get a metal one. My very first one was plastic and although I still have it it is broken. I also have a metal one but I need to get another. That KnitPicks one looks nice


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

If you guys hadn't told me, I wouldn't have known to look...but, today I found a gauge at, yep, good old Wal-Mart. 
It's a heavy duty plastic with holes down the left side of it (0-17) and a sliding stitch gauge on the right side. Made by Boyle it cost me all of $1.97! 
I'm really tickled to find it. 

stef


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

If anyone has an iphone, there's an app for that. I have knit pick needles and I use this app all the time. I think they've come out with one for the droid too. Yeah for great knitting apps.:bow:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

How is there an app for gauging needle sizes? Is that what you mean?
What, do you hold the needle up to the phone? 

p.s. I dont even own a cell phone (or a tv) LOL.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Stef said:


> If you guys hadn't told me, I wouldn't have known to look...but, today I found a gauge at, yep, good old Wal-Mart.
> It's a heavy duty plastic with holes down the left side of it (0-17) and a sliding stitch gauge on the right side. Made by Boyle it cost me all of $1.97!
> I'm really tickled to find it.
> 
> stef


0-17 ?!

I didn't know there were needles smaller than a 17 !


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> How is there an app for gauging needle sizes? Is that what you mean?
> What, do you hold the needle up to the phone?
> 
> p.s. I dont even own a cell phone (or a tv) LOL.


 

Yep, just hold it up to the screen and if it fits between the red lines you have that size. Smallest size is 00 (1.75) and goes up to 50 (25.0). It also works for crochet hooks, starting at B/1 and goes to S. I didn't know there was an S crochet hook. Since I always have the phone with me I don't have to carry my plastic needle sizer.

I never knew I would use my smartphone as much as I do, I text more than talk and keep patterns, look up patterns, check Rav, HT and many other things. It's small and convenient.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Be sure to use the gauge by the same manufacturer, for future reference. I also use the roll between fingers method when I'm too lazy to hunt for a gauge. You an also mark them with fingernail polish.


----------

